# à la recherche d'un paquetage particulier

## idoric

Rebonjour,

j'avance dans ma découverte de la gentoo (je suis en train de me compiler un xfree), et je viens de constater quelquechose : après reboot sur mon gentoo installé, je ne retrouve plus le sympathique script "net-setup", alors que j'y avais accés sur le live-cd.

C'est bien dommage, car je risque de devoir souvent reconfigurer à la volée mes paramètres réseaux. C'est pourquoi j'ai tenté (pour voir) un emerge net-setup qui n'a rien donné.

Or, je présume que ce script doit se retrouver dans un paquetage, mais je ne sais pas lequel, et pas moyen de le trouver, puisqu'à priori (un emerge --help ne m'a rien appris), il n'y pas possibilité de faire des recherches sur les noms de fichiers. D'où deux questions : où ce script se cache-t-il ? Y a-t-il des moyens de recherche quand on est dans ce genre de situation ?

----------

## DuF

man emerge

=> il y a ce qu'il faut pour faire des recherche sur noms, chaines etc...

----------

## idoric

j'ai bien vu la page de manuel, mais mon problème est qu'on ne peut pas faire de recherche sur les noms des fichiers qui seront installés (fonction classique avec les rpm). J'ai bien fait un

<< emerge search "net-setup" --searchdesc >>, mais il ne me trouve rien. Par contre, si je fais une recherche sur "net", j'ai un peu trop de résultats !

----------

## sergio

 *idoric wrote:*   

> J'ai bien fait un
> 
> << emerge search "net-setup" --searchdesc >>, mais il ne me trouve rien. Par contre, si je fais une recherche sur "net", j'ai un peu trop de résultats !

 

T'a essayé un 

```

emerge search "net" --searchdesc | grep net-setup

ou

emerge search "net" --searchdesc | grep setup

```

A+

----------

## sergio

 *idoric wrote:*   

> J'ai bien fait un
> 
> << emerge search "net-setup" --searchdesc >>, mais il ne me trouve rien. Par contre, si je fais une recherche sur "net", j'ai un peu trop de résultats !

 

T'a essayé un 

```

emerge search "net" --searchdesc | grep net-setup

ou

emerge search "net" --searchdesc | grep setup

```

A+

----------

## idoric

déjà essayé, et ça ne donne rien.

----------

## DuF

alors faut utiliser qpkg, mais bon ça se trouve ton net-setup n'a pas de lien avec gentoo !

----------

## idoric

si j'ai tout bien suivi, qpkg ne fait des recherche sur fichiers que pour les paquetages *installés* sur le système. Or, moi, je cherche un paquetage non installé (s'il existe) sur mon système qui contient le script net-setup. Quand à savoir si net-setup a à voir avec gentoo : oui, puisqu'il se trouve sur le liveCD et qu'il est cité dans le texte qui apparaît juste avant de donner la main. Maintenant, ce n'est peut-être que pour l'install et il n'est pas packagé, mais ça serait un peu bête.

----------

## avendesora

Je pense que net-setup est un utilitaire destiné uniquement à l'install (et qui doit vérifier tout un tas de choses pour essayer de faire monter un réseau).

C'est pas un truc qui doit être utilisé une fois que ton install est faite.

Tu dois pouvoir configurer ta carte à partir du ficher /etc/conf.d/net et d'autres trucs (suivant que tu as une adresse fixe, dhcp, ppp, ...)

Les docs d'install doivent lister les cas les plus commun.

----------

## DuF

idoric => tu cherches un truc que tu avais utilisé, qpkg permet la recherche sur les paquets installés et désinstallés de ton système, donc si tu l'as eu, il devrait te le trouver, maintenant je ne connais pas ton install !

Donc si qpkg ne le trouve pas, faut alors écouter les conseils de "mseigneurin"  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je confirme, net-setup est un petit utilitaire sympa qui ets utilisé à l'install, mais il ne fait que te faciliter la tache pour configurer ifconfig.

Il suffit normalement de faire : 

```
# ifconfig $IFACE $IPNUM broadcast $BCAST netmask $NMASK
```

 avec tout ce que tu as donné comme infos.

IFACE sera certainement eth0, et pour le reste (par exemple) IPNUM=192.168.0.1 BCAST=192.168.0.255 NMASK=255.255.255.0

Voilà et c'est pas bien compliqué de faire un script toi même pour remplir ces valeurs si elles sont susceptibles de changer régulièrement.

----------

